# InInterfacing Phone(Xolo Q700) WI-FI with Laptop WIFI.



## mdp (Oct 16, 2013)

II am using windows 7 OS on my Asus EePC. Both are having wifi.but i am unable to interface both to exchange data.
plese guide me how to configure the interfacing. phone have androide 4.2.1

thanks in advance..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 16, 2013)

by default android does not support ad-hoc wifi connection(ad-hoc network is one where 2 devices directly connect to each other with no 3rd device allowed to connect).you have to make your laptop wifi a hotspot(kinda like wifi tower to which many devices can simultaneously connect).download & install connectify free version(there is a paid pro version too but you will only need that to share 3g usb modem net connection from laptop).free version will allow you to share data between your phone & laptop.
Connect Android to Ad-Hoc Wifi Network | Silly Clone


----------

